
Motorola patented a display that can heal its own cracked screen with heat - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/16/16156558/motorola-thermal-heating-patent-cracked-screen
======
pwg
Title needs to be changed. This is __not __a patent. It is a publication of a
__patent application __.

See the linked pdf: "Patent __Application __Publication "

